# Disney Fancy Dress Party



## laurafaye (Jan 21, 2009)

A friend of mine is having a Disney themed fancy dress party n Feb but I need to pick an outfit! I'm thinking Queen of Hearts from Alice in Wonderland..







What do you think? Any more suggestions? People are already going as the more obvious ones like Snow White and Minnie Mouse..I don't want the same outfit as anyone else!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 21, 2009)

oh la la....lol

thats very sexy queen of hearts! I think you'd look adorable in it hun.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 21, 2009)

I love that costume!! I wore that identical one for halloween actually! haha






(not a very flattering pic.. i know.. sorry. But just to get an idea of how it looks in real life



)

I got the matching shoes, and if they have them in stock you can also get a super cute flamingo purse to go with it! haha

The Alice in wonderland one is really cute too!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 21, 2009)

It looks even better in person! you look gorgeous lildee.


----------



## chance (Jan 21, 2009)

...That works. If you can work it...work it!


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 21, 2009)

Denise you look stunning in it!!! Thanks so much for the picture, it looks way better in real life.


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 21, 2009)

Ooh I like it! I think Queen of Hearts is a good idea for a costume 'cos you won't have loads of people dressed the same as you.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 21, 2009)

I like it.





At first, I read the title as "Disney Fancy Party Dress," and I thought it was going to be about Lily Allen's scary Bambi dress!


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 21, 2009)

Hahah oh dear that dress is bad! And the shoes, eww.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 21, 2009)

I think queen of hearts is an awesome idea. So cute!


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 21, 2009)

Aww what a sexy/cute outfit! Go for it Laura, you'd look hot!


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you



I'll be wearing it with white tights as opposed to socks I think..one because it'll be freezing and two because my dad probably wont let me out with a short dress and long socks haha.


----------



## retroxxkittie (Jan 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like it.




At first, I read the title as "Disney Fancy Party Dress," and I thought it was going to be about Lily Allen's scary Bambi dress!

http://assets.nydailynews.com/img/20...lily_allen.jpg

HEYYYY!!!!!!!!!!! i like lily allen!!!!!!!!!!!not the dress,but yeah i like lily!!!!!!!!!

her and amy whinehouse.....both my style icons.the worst ones are like my favorite!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm gonna go with Queen of Hearts since it looks fab on too! Great pic dee.

Do that one Laura! It's so fun and sexy

I'm gonna go with Queen of Hearts since it looks fab on too! Great pic dee.

Do that one Laura! It's so fun and sexy


----------



## esha (Jan 22, 2009)

Ooh Queen of Hearts is a good idea and very unexpected. I'm sure most will just go as Disney princesses.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone! I think i'll deffos be going as Queen of Hearts then


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 22, 2009)

laurafaye &gt; I love that dress. It's very sexy and it's a great Disney story! I think it would work out gorgeous for you. I love theme party's, it's a shame I almost never have them


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 22, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A friend of mine is having a Disney themed fancy dress party n Feb but I need to pick an outfit! I'm thinking Queen of Hearts from Alice in Wonderland..
http://i44.tinypic.com/29atsnn.jpg

What do you think? Any more suggestions? People are already going as the more obvious ones like Snow White and Minnie Mouse..I don't want the same outfit as anyone else!

That was my Halloween costume 2 years ago!!
I picked that since I deal Blackjack, lol.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 22, 2009)

Awww no this other girl I know is going as Queen of Hearts, but she is wearing a homemade outfit..she said she wouldnt be happy if anyone else goes as that.



Might just wear it anyways haha.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 22, 2009)

what about snow white?

or pochahontas!!


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 22, 2009)

There is already people going as those




I like the outfit in that picture though. There is 150+ people going haha, surely there will be people with the same/similar outfit, so i might just turn up as Queen of Hearts anyways.


----------



## Annelle (Jan 22, 2009)

hmm...if you don't want to have a costume duplicated...avoid all the princesses. some of the major villians could be fun but might be done too.

Some of the lesser characters...

Sleeping Beauty's fairy godmothers

Nala? (lioness costume from lion king)

Bianca from the rescuers (although she's a mouse)

(I don't remember her name -- but the cowgirl from Toy Story)

Wendy (Peter Pan -- everybody does Tinkerbell!)

Jessica Rabbit

The wishing star from pinnochio (maybe have Jiminy cricket with you?)

The Queen of Hearts is actually pretty good -- decently obscure yet popular enough to recognize. I think the harder part with wanting an obscure costume is finding it though! (unless you can make your own!)


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas Annelle, I'd love to go as Jessica Rabbit or Jessie from Toy Story! I'll have a look for some outfits now


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 25, 2009)

I love the queen of hearts dress, you'll look great. I'd love to go to a disney fancy dress party


----------



## Ozee (Jan 25, 2009)

I think the queen of hearts is a better costume then any jessica rabbit one I could google.

What about little red riding hood, bo-peep,tinkerbell,elizabeth from pirates of caribean type thing..I know not disney characters but still lol


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 26, 2009)

I liked the pirate idea Ozee!

Can i please have your opinions on these?


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 26, 2009)

Ooh, I love the pirate idea, you could say that you're dressed as Anne Bonnie or Mary Read, ( They're on the Pirates of the Caribbean ride at Disneyland LOL!)

I like either the black and gold, or the red and black. I don't really care for the pink one because it reminds me of a playboy bunny dressed like a pirate hehe!


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah the first and last are my favourites too. And I don't know who them people are, I was just gonna say I was Elizabeth Swan haha


----------



## LilDee (Jan 26, 2009)

I actually like the second one.. because it's pink. lol

But my favorite design is the 3rd


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 26, 2009)

The pink one is the cheapest so I'll probably end up getting that one..its more of a princessy pirate


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jan 26, 2009)

Yeah, the pink one does look the most princessy... and if it's the most affordable, might as well go for it. I'm sure it will look cute on you.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 26, 2009)

I like the pink one and since you dont have the bright blonde hair you wont look so playboyish lol..

I do like the red one though aswell.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 26, 2009)

Haha yeah I hope not, I guess I could find a way to tone it down. My boyfriend thinks I should go for the pink pirate as well haha. Decisions decisions


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 26, 2009)

ooh i say the pink &amp; white


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow, I like the priate idea. Number 3 looks good, although I like number 2 also.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 27, 2009)

lol. go with the pink! you know you want too





besides.. it's the cheapest



and super cute


----------



## katana (Jan 27, 2009)

LauraFaye the queen of hearts would look great good!!


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 27, 2009)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol. go with the pink! you know you want too



besides.. it's the cheapest



and super cute

ooh okay you may have persuaded me



it's Â£23 which isn't too bad.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 28, 2009)

Just found thisss:


----------



## Karren (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah!! I love that costume, Laura Faye!! I'd love to go to one of those parties!!!


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Karren, you're welcome to come along to the party!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 28, 2009)

I like the maid marion, well in the picture anyway i guess you don't really know what it will look like in person. But the original queen of hearts (lil dees photo) looked great quality costume.

I think you'd look great in all of them! Im no help lol


----------



## jwicc (Feb 2, 2009)

I love Alice in Wonderland. I'd wear the costume anyway!

But don't listen to me... because I LOVE Lily Allen's dress. (Although, yeah, the shoes must go.)

Also, lildee? How is that not a flattering picture? You're a total ten!


----------

